# Compliments on our dogs



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

We all love to hear them







What are some of the nicest/most memorable conversations you've had about your dogs?

Saturday, we were walking near my in-laws. A car drove past, stopped, backed up and the guy rolled down his window. He just wanted to say how beautiful the dogs were. He belonged to the local Schutzhund Club when he lived in IL. He told me he appreciated seeing a beautiful dog and how much he missed working with shepherds.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

An older lady who lives near me has said a couple times that her son is getting a German Shepherd pup in June, and she hopes that the pup is as good looking, as friendly, and has the same temperament as Sigurd.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have also had a guy back up after passing to tell me how nice Z looked-but I think they were talking about his colors. Lots of people ask me what kind of dog he is...the most recent was is he a Belgian Malinois! He is a Long Coat GSD


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I had gone to the bank and Bella was sitting in the passinger seat with the windows down. (no ac) And the woman in the next lane over. Leaned out the window and said she Thought Bella was Beautiful.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, my 16yr old seems to have figured out how many girls he gets to talk to if he walks with the puppy around the ball park or football field! lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Someone told me that Wolfie was the most beautiful and perfect German Shepherd that he has ever seen.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

my and shilo were in the dog park and a lady was saying she looked half coyote, then another time someone came up behind me and was talking to her boyfriend and said "see!! i told you there were minni german shepherds" me and dad just laughed at it tho, my granddad always talks about how shes got a "good head" haha


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I love the people who seems in awe. I often get "I didn't know a shepherd could look like that!" talking of his working lines physique vs the American show and Pet lines look.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I always get the " she's so friendly".

My trainers have worked with German Shepherds before and said Josie was the easiest GSD they have ever dealt with. Josie sometimes gets used as a mascot if they want to demonstrate something. I always hear about how solid she is from the trainers, saying she's a mile step ahead than most Shepherds. 

People who are often afraid of this breed most of the time Josie manages to win them over.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. <
he's so friendly. <
omg, he's so smart. <
all of that training paid off. <
you're dog understands english. <

when family and friends call
they ask:
how's the dog? <
where's the dog? <
pet the dog for me. <
say hello to Loki for me. <
what's the dog doing?? <
give the dog a hug for me. <


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I get such a strong response from folks about my dog. Definitely love or hate reaction. It's either the stink eye and crossing the street to get away from us or people chasing us down to tell me how handsome and well trained Kyber is, how they grew up with GSDs and how they would really like to have a dog like mine. 

But the best compliment I've ever got was from our trainer. This is a guy who has been training dogs for 27 years and many of those dogs were GSDs because he is recommended by multiple GSD breeders around here. As our trainer has been able to watch Khyber grow up and continue training into more advanced obediance he has just grown more and more impressed with him. He told me that out of the well over 100 dogs he's trained from my breeder, Khyber ranks in the top 3. He always tells me that he wishes Khyber were his! Made my whole year to hear him say those things.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I love the people who seems in awe. I often get "I didn't know a shepherd could look like that!" talking of his working lines physique vs the American show and Pet lines look.


Isn't it amazing? Some people who don't know dogs sure seem to be able to tell a good GSD when they see one. I've had total strangers tell me what good looking dogs I have.

The two "B" litter male owners train at my club, and tell me that they've had the same thing happen. Twice it's happened while I was standing with them.

As for the sixteen year old...one buyer (who's in his thirties and married) mentioned that effect on some local female college students. I looked at his dog and said, "Leadeth (your buyer) not into temptation!"


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly- I always get, she is so beautiful. I was walking Molly once and these 2 guys stopped to pet her and said they thought she was beautiful and how well behaved she was. People say Molly has such a cute face. People also say she is so soft.lol.

Tanner- I was walking him by the elementary school we live across the street from and they just got out, and all these kids wanted to pet Tanner. The parents and the teachers were complimenting how well behaved he was. One parent called him a gentle giant.lol.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

"She's so beautiful" (I agree!)
"She's so well behaved" (thanks, we work hard for that)
"Such an intelligent face" (I agree, again!)
"She's so good with kids!" (thanks, we work hard for that, too!)
"She really loves her mama, doesn't she?" (yup! and it's mutual!)


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Dainerra said:


> I love the people who seems in awe. I often get "I didn't know a shepherd could look like that!" talking of his working lines physique vs the American show and Pet lines look.


I get asked that same question. Kai comes from working german lines (she was supposed to be a SAR dog for USCG but broke her leg at 5 months, so I took her as my pet) and doesn't have an oversloped back. 

I also had a little kid, probably around 8, ask if he could pet my dog. I am normally hesitant to let kids run up and pet her, but this kid was reeeeaaaaaalllly excited. I told him yes and he dropped his bike and ran over. He knew exactly how to meet her, gave her hand, let Kai sniff him then genlty petted her on her head and back. He told me "I see you walk her a lot and I always wanted to meet her. She is the prettiest dog I have ever seen. I just have little dogs. I want a dog like her when I get older." Great compliment from a little kid.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

When i moved to the usa and was looking into shipping kobe omg how its expensive is that!!!! I had many people offer him a home some of them weren't even doggie people but had fallen in love with kobe, all friends and family after a quick hi to me ask about kobe not sure what that says about me but seems sometimes they are more concerned about what he has been doing etc..... One of the funniest was when i was at a horse show and we were sitting at the food court kobe laying beside me watching this kid who was chomping down on a burger a staring competition started (kobe learnt very quickly with my god daughter that children drop food!!!) until his mum could not stand it anymore so bought my dog a burger!!!
Then the chef doing silver service for the posher people comes out and asks if he would like some leftover roast beef etc so he gets his own china plate with a roast dinner and i still had to pay an arm and a leg for a drink!!! We still have the people that would rather walk on hot coals than pass him but others just love him too well he is the best dog in the world even if he is a hazard in his wheelchair lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I get people making comments about Hondo's eyes. "He's got an old soul's eyes". Hondo will look at you straight in the eye, it sorta freaks some folks out. They think he is sizing them up. In reality, he is looking for a treat.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

i get asked a lot, "why is he so big"?, "how much does he weigh?" "I wish my dog was that well behaved" 
some as there petting Max they ask, "does he bite"?, they best through is when I take Max to the outdoor concerts, he has a following now at these events, after the concert people come from the other side of the park just to compliment on how well behaved he is, and there has been a few folks that bring there dogs, but have to put them back in the car because they keep growling and barking at Max, and he just ignores them


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

From the AKC Breed Standard:



> The ideal dog is stamped with a look of quality and nobility--difficult to define, but unmistakable when present.


Even people who don't know GSD's can see this. This is the essence of the breed.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

It was Halloween a couple of years ago, and we had Klaus (rip) greeting the kids in his batman costume. One of the young dads commented on what a good looking dog he was. Nice compliment but not nearly as noteworthy as the replies in this thread. It wasn't what he said that always stayed with me, it was the way he seemed so enamored of Klaus, the intense look he was giving my dog It's hard to explain this guy's body language and the vibes he was giving off, but it started to give me the creeps, like maybe he was contemplating coming back later that night to kidnap Klaus or something. 

Definitely one of the most memorable "compliments" I've ever gotten on one of my dogs.


----------



## ingenerate (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know about the best, but the worst was walking down the street, someone offered me 'fifty bucks' for my dog! I was astonished and speechless that someone had the [email protected] to even say this! I guess pets are meaningful to some than others.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The best compliment I have recieved so far was from a helper at the SchH club we train at he said, "wow.. you have a tracking star on your hands there! Impressive." He has been involved in schutzhund for atleast 20 years and has many SchH3 under his belt as well as other titles, he seemed genuinely impressed with his abilities which I couldn't be happier about.

I also like hearing from people out in public about how well behaved he is, how well trained, and how friendly he is. And like everyone else, when someone compliments him on his looks, it doesn't feel too bad either.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just happened today. 

I went for a walk all over the post, with all three of them. When I crossed from housing into the headquarter area (had to go through the gate) one of the guards started talking to me. Meanwhile to soldiers got their car inspected and they had to wait on the side. They came over to pet the "puppies" and said "Oh my god, you have a whole family there." and the other guy said "I don't like dogs but I like these." :wub:

People usually stop and watch you, especially when you have three German Shepherds on the leash. Usually I get smiles and Questions like "Are they purebred?" and "I don't know they can look like that." and sometimes people stop and yell out of the car "BEAUTIFUL DOGS!!!" but than there is also my neighbor who is always telling people how aggressive my bitch is... so I make a point by walking all around post and have people pet them whenever they want.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I get so many compliments from random people telling me how well behaved my GSD is and how pretty he is. I was once walking Dodger down a busy street and some couple in their car turned the corner honked at me and gave me a thumbs up at how well behaved and pretty Dodger looks lol. I also get a lot of people asking me how I can walk three big dogs at once without either of them pulling me everywhere. I simply reply "lots and lots of constant training."


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> I get so many compliments from random people telling me how well behaved my GSD is and how pretty he is. I was once walking Dodger down a busy street and some couple in their car turned the corner honked at me and gave me a thumbs up at how well behaved and pretty Dodger looks lol. I also get a lot of people asking me how I can walk three big dogs at once without either of them pulling me everywhere. I simply reply "lots and lots of constant training."


You live in the OC and have a dog named Dodger! Baseball fan?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You live in the OC and have a dog named Dodger! Baseball fan?


haha, yea kind of. I like the Angels. He came with the name and we just didn't change it, besides he fit his name in the beginning because when we'd call him he's dodge us lol. My dad joked we should change his name to Angel and my mom and I looked at each other and said "nah".


----------

